# Somewhere in Florida



## WillowTree

returning home from a trip the other day we spotted this place! I took the photos with my IPad.

It is a graveyard for old rusty trucks!


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Hugo Furst

May be some parts there someone would pay buck$ for.


----------



## oldsoul

All that historic steel just going to waste. Should be either recycled (ya know-cut down on how much we have to "rape mother earth" for), or restored (save the history). LOL. Really kinda sad.

Nice pics though.


----------



## depotoo

WillHaftawaite said:


> May be some parts there someone would pay buck$ for.


Oh, you know there are!  And even the entire vehicles, bringing  them back to life.  My husband would have a heyday there.


----------



## oldsoul

depotoo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> May be some parts there someone would pay buck$ for.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know there are!  And even the entire vehicles, bringing  them back to life.  My husband would have a heyday there.
Click to expand...

I would too. Where is it?


----------



## depotoo

oldsoul said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> May be some parts there someone would pay buck$ for.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know there are!  And even the entire vehicles, bringing  them back to life.  My husband would have a heyday there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would too. Where is it?
Click to expand...

Maybe willow tree will share.


----------



## WillowTree

I cannot tell you exactly because I don’t know. We were whizzing along the old Crawfordville road between Tallahassee and Apalachicola when we spotted them. Kids have found them and put graffiti on them!


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Cellblock2429

depotoo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> May be some parts there someone would pay buck$ for.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know there are!  And even the entire vehicles, bringing  them back to life.  My husband would have a heyday there.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Watched a reality show on restoring a rust bucket and they admitted 80% was new parts. Basically they saved the hood, grill and maybe a door. What’s the point?


----------



## depotoo

Cellblock2429 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> May be some parts there someone would pay buck$ for.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know there are!  And even the entire vehicles, bringing  them back to life.  My husband would have a heyday there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Watched a reality show on restoring a rust bucket and they admitted 80% was new parts. Basically they saved the hood, grill and maybe a door. What’s the point?
Click to expand...

Hey, we have a 1926 studebaker you probably would have called a rust bucket, but has 95% all original parts that could be saved.  Depends on how deep the rust goes.


----------

